# The things you find while cycling ......



## Smurfy (4 Nov 2013)

My commute has a long uphill on the way home. I'm often going slowly enough to spot odds and ends in the gutter, and sometimes I stop to pick them up. So far I've recovered a few pound coins, and most recently, a Cliff Richard CD!

What have you found while cycling?


----------



## rbreid (4 Nov 2013)

Apples, brambles, raspberries, cep, chantrelle, gooseberries. I'm an inveterate free food forager


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2013)

Diddly squat


----------



## Glow worm (4 Nov 2013)

The oddest thing so far is a video tape I found lobbed in a hedge near Burnham Thorpe, Norfolk in about 2001. When I played it (who wouldn't?) it was a half hour or so of a Dutch couple clad in leather grumpily whipping eachother. And that was about it. No wonder someone lobbed it in a hedge.

More recently while stopped for a pee, I spotted a plastic bag and inside it was a dead rabbit. The place is full of rabbits and presumably dead ones too, so why anyone would put one in a bag is a bit of a mystery.


----------



## buggi (4 Nov 2013)

quite a few soft toys, one of which we christened Earl Sheepington IV and he's got his own Facebook page, set up originally to find the owner but now he goes on trips with all my friends... And their friends. He's been more places than me!!!


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2013)

A shoe with the foot still in it, a Porsche(upturned in a field). The results of a burglary on a church near Leeds, including the silverware from the church. In trying to hand it in to the police I was asked if "I'd actually found them".


----------



## rbreid (4 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> A shoe with the foot still in it, a Porsche(upturned in a field). The results of a burglary on a church near Leeds, including the silverware from the church. In trying to hand it in to the police I was asked if "I'd actually found them".


And they let you keep your sickle?????????


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2013)

rbreid said:


> And they let you keep your sickle?????????



They don't have any choice...


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> The results of a burglary on a church near Leeds, including the silverware from the church. In trying to hand it in to the police I was asked if "I'd actually found them".


To which, you replied "_No - I always phone the police so I can hand over the stuff that I have just stolen!_"




And then they arrested you for the burglary?


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2013)

rbreid said:


> And they let you keep your sickle?????????


 Travelled by train with it. Guard never came near me to ask for my ticket.
I'd to change stations & walked across the city to the other station, through Police lines. "Demonstration" on at the time.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> To which, you replied "_No - I always phone the police so I can hand over the stuff that I have just stolen!_"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd actually gone to the Police station, upon finding them. Closer to home than the police station at the time. I asked for the items back, saying I'd take them to the Central Station & hand them in there, if that was the attitude to people handing expensive Silver/Gold items in! Not pleased at all.


----------



## buggi (4 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> A shoe with the foot still in it, a Porsche(upturned in a field). The results of a burglary on a church near Leeds, including the silverware from the church. In trying to hand it in to the police I was asked if "I'd actually found them".


 you found a shoe with a foot in it and all the cops are bothered about is if you "found" the silver??


----------



## Kies (4 Nov 2013)

A crisp £20 at the start of a social ride from Gerrards Cross. Needless to say i bought coffee, tea and lots of 
C A K E !!!!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2013)

A £5.00 note in Ilford whilst waymarking on a FNRttC to Southend,


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2013)

buggi said:


> you found a shoe with a foot in it and all the cops are bothered about is if you "found" the silver??


 They were found three miles & about 20 years apart.
The foot in the shoe was left at the scene of an earlier accident. I'd hit the shoe, due to a lorry coming up alongside on the left. Marked lanes & we were both in the correct lanes, unable to avoid it. Stopped when able & went back on foot to see what I'd hit. Upon finding the foot inside, took it to the Police station, who were not too pleased at me handing it in, as property found.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2013)

*And before anyone asks, I didn't try claiming the foot back!*​


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Nov 2013)

buggi said:


> you found a shoe with a foot in it and all the cops are bothered about is if you "found" the silver??



Aaah im glad someone had the same thought as me........ Wonder where the other shoe is?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Nov 2013)

a toilet in the middle of the road


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2013)

2750069 said:


> Obviously but what about the shoe?


 I let them keep that as well.
It was actually taken to the same hospital as its owner. However too much time had passed.


----------



## Gixxerman (4 Nov 2013)

A dead grass snake.


----------



## Gregcycle (4 Nov 2013)

Whilst cycling to my gf's house at around 10pm I 'found' or more accurately 'saw' a fully naked rather generously proportioned man, running around the road, so frantically infact it was rather a challenge to avoid him. I did ask if he was okay and if I could help but he just groaned and said "I'm waiting for someone". Once passed as you may imagine, I picked up the pace a little! Once down the road I did phone the police, and tried my best to describe the situation as non-comically as i could!


----------



## Smurfy (5 Nov 2013)

Kies said:


> A crisp £20 at the start of a social ride from Gerrards Cross. Needless to say i bought coffee, tea and lots of
> C A K E !!!!



Most I ever found in one go while cycling was fifty, two twenties and a tenner. I handed it in, but no one claimed, so it was mine a few months later.


----------



## RWright (5 Nov 2013)

About 4 cell phones, I don't even stop for those anymore. I have found some nice hand tools, a good laundry basket, a really nice rechargeable high powered LED flashlight, a heart rate monitor wrist watch, scissors and lots of tie down straps.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Nov 2013)

I found a 1984 Widnes Rugby League Cup Final scarf this summer, by the roadside. I took it home and washed it,but it still smells musty. Why the hell i took it home i don't know!


----------



## buggi (5 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> I let them keep that as well.
> It was actually taken to the same hospital as its owner. However too much time had passed.


  i take it he lived then, even if he was a foot shorter


----------



## nickyboy (5 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> They were found three miles & about 20 years apart.
> The foot in the shoe was left at the scene of an earlier accident. I'd hit the shoe, due to a lorry coming up alongside on the left. Marked lanes & we were both in the correct lanes, unable to avoid it. Stopped when able & went back on foot to see what I'd hit. Upon finding the foot inside, took it to the Police station, who were not too pleased at me handing it in, as property found.


 I hate to ask but I'm intrigued.....how did you manage to transport the foot in the shoe? I guess I would have to tie it onto the bike with the laces. If it was a slip on I would have been knackered.


----------



## oiljam (5 Nov 2013)

My brother found while out cycling a box of puppies, each of them had their feet bound together. Some people eh, its disgusting what some people do. One phone call home and they were safe in our house....pity we couldn't have kept them, RSPCA took them. Hope they went to good homes and had a happy ending


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2013)

Nothing.


----------



## Moodyman (5 Nov 2013)

£5 note, VW wheel trim - exact match of mine, cable ties, a selection of new screws, loads of plastic and metal washers, new bungee chord


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Nov 2013)

A fine tooth Irwin hand saw and one cycling glove.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

nickyboy said:


> I hate to ask but I'm intrigued.....how did you manage to transport the foot in the shoe? I guess I would have to tie it onto the bike with the laces. If it was a slip on I would have been knackered.


Bit of one handed cycling. Shoe & foot in one hand, police station not that far away.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2013)

Lady’s hand bag with a load of credit cards and keys inside that went to the police as I didn't like the colour.
A tow ball cover
Two dog leads
A 65 foot tape measure
A ball of strong nylon string
Pants yes loads of pants
and of course loads of dead things


----------



## rbreid (5 Nov 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> a toilet in the middle of the road


That could be real handy at my age


----------



## Cyclopathic (5 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> I'd actually gone to the Police station, upon finding them. Closer to home than the police station at the time. I asked for the items back, saying I'd take them to the Central Station & hand them in there, if that was the attitude to people handing expensive Silver/Gold items in! Not pleased at all.


I think I'd have congratulated them on their imminent promotion as it surely wouldn't be long before sleuthing skills of that calibre were rewarded. Then I'd advise them that I'd just seen a bloke getting out of a rather expensive car and that they should probably go and ask him if he'd just nicked it.


----------



## Cyclopathic (5 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Nothing.


Me too. Unless you count finding a cramp in the arch of my foot once.


----------



## sheffgirl (5 Nov 2013)

I found a tenner once, it paid for my train fare and lunch 
I found a stolen joy ridden car once. I rang the police to tell them, it was a vintage Volkswagen, obviously someone's pride and joy, unfortunately it was written off


----------



## Smurfy (5 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Nothing.



Maybe you're too fast. Everything goes by in a flash and you miss all the good stuff.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Aaah im glad someone had the same thought as me........ Wonder where the other shoe is?


 That went with the owner, in the ambulance.


----------



## DooDah (5 Nov 2013)

Loads of dog poo, some nails (frequently in tyres) and a family of wild boar.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2013)

It must be really exciting being taken out by classic. You never know what he will come across. Lol


----------



## Berties (5 Nov 2013)

See and appreciate plenty of wild life,wood peckers ,red wing partridges,barn Owls to name a few,but a few weeks ago newly knocked down badger spread over the road ,for a while by the look of it ,came up the hill towards the rotting corpse ,mouth open dragging in extra air ,and bang the smell could gag a maggot,made me wretch,tell you what now ,if I see a road kill ,IA drill stop breathing and cruise by quick as possible


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

buggi said:


> i take it he lived then, even if he was a foot shorter


Don't think he did make it.



welsh dragon said:


> It must be really exciting being taken out by classic. You never know what he will come across. Lol


Found a rolex watch, wallet with over a £1000 in it(Approach to Chain Bar, J26 M62), 15,000 unsigned credit cards.
Just your every day run of the mill stuff, like a human skull at the side of the road.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> Don't think he did make it.
> 
> 
> Found a rolex watch, wallet with over a £1000 in it(Approach to Chain Bar, J26 M62), 15,000 unsigned credit cards.
> Just your every day run of the mill stuff, like a human skull at the side of the road.


 hell if you find money and good stuff as well, I may have to drop in and pay you a visit, although mr dragon might not be too pleased.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

'@welsh dragon, I'll see if you can have the next set of bones I find. How does that sound?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> '@welsh dragon, I'll see if you can have the next set of bones I find. How does that sound?


 ooohhhh cant wait.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

That should have read human bones.
Something you can sink your teeth into!!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> That should have read human bones.
> Something you can sink your teeth into!!


  me dragon....grrrrrrr


----------



## surfdude (5 Nov 2013)

while riding past a well know dog viewing site i noticed a ladies relaxation aid  on the side of the road . no i didn't pick it up .


----------



## nappadang (5 Nov 2013)

Anyone know Follingsby Lane which runs from Nissan (Sunderland) toward A194M. You'll often find single men parked on the roadside. Apparently they like cats, er, or is it dogs? Ah, yes they like dogging.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2013)

nappadang said:


> Anyone know Follingsby Lane which runs from Nissan (Sunderland) toward A194M. You'll often find single men parked on the roadside. Apparently they like cats, er, or is it dogs? Ah, yes they like dogging.


 go there often do you? lol


----------



## nappadang (5 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> go there often do you? lol


Been that way tonight and last night but I tend not to stop. 






For more than 3 hours at a time!


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

Any one else found a set of traffic lights, dumped. Or am I alone on that one as well?
I actually returned the last set I found, fastened standing up on the Brox, making a detour near some roadworks where it was assumed that they had been removed from. Owners name on them proved otherwise.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> Any one else found a set of traffic lights, dumped. Or am I alone on that one as well?
> I actually returned the last set I found, fastened standing up on the Brox, making a detour near some roadworks where it was assumed that they had been removed from. Owners name on them proved otherwise.



Only you classic. No one else could find things like that.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Only you classic. No one else could find things like that.


 I've actually found seven sets, but only returned the last one myself. Thought I'd have a bit of fun.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> I've actually found seven sets, but only returned the last one myself. Thought I'd have a bit of fun.



Please stop. I can't stop laughing


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

No Entry sign, still in the shed. Rode to work with it on my back. Also had to ride home with it though.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> No Entry sign, still in the shed. Rode to work with it on my back. Also had to ride home with it though.



Please stop. Lol


----------



## DooDah (5 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> No Entry sign, still in the shed. Rode to work with it on my back. Also had to ride home with it though.


No entry sign on your back


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2013)

And all I can remember finding is a multitool.


----------



## gbb (5 Nov 2013)

Spanners and various tools...presumably fallen out of engine bays after the owners forgot it was there...
A dead fish, about a foot long, in the middle of the road....nowhere near any water I knew of 
Quite a few mobile phones..presumably ones that have broken, and eventually get lobbed out the window of passing cars.
A wood saw...really quite new, still in its protective sleeve. Bloomin awkward carrying that a few miles to work 
So many single shoes/trainers...where do they come from,,,where's the other one ?

Very nearly found a dead body a couple years ago 
Some poor chap had fallen in the river some weeks before. They'd spent ages looking for his assumed body then it went quiet. Cycling along a quiet stretch and saw a couple of officers looking at an object in the water..oh Christ, it was him. I was thankful I could just ride on, suppose i'd been the first to see him and phone the Police ? Half an hour earlier...I could have been me that found him


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

DooDah said:


> No entry sign on your back


 Still didn't make me stand out enough.


----------



## buggi (5 Nov 2013)

I've found a few birds and rescued them. ... But you already know that.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Nov 2013)

I found some nifty wire cutters in the road, a tired & empty old pannier thrown in the hedge, and some lazy sod's punctured inner tube hung on farm gate. Perhaps said lazy sod planned to return later with the car to tidy it up ?


----------



## gilespargiter (10 Nov 2013)

This year - Tractor drawbar pin complete with clip, up to date map of the UK showing bridge heights, new tarpaulin section for the side of a marquee, Toyota ignition key, nice new quilted council hi viz 3/4 coat, complete spare tube and tyre lever kit nicely packaged (wrong size for me unfortunately - but a nice surprise for a friend), Pair of lovely rollcut secateurs (just on que to replace my old ones), Even a MTB tyre from a dumped bike. Quite a reasonable haul I thought.


----------



## Easytigers (10 Nov 2013)

Hardly ever find anything. There was a Thermos flask the other day. It kind of fit into my back pocket but I felt like Quasimodo so left it for the pannier carriers!


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (10 Nov 2013)

I haven't found anything of any real interest; just the occasional roadkill.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2013)

a latex vigina with lubrication & some birching rods
a bright pink vibrator (on the A49 last summer)
2 anniversary copies of Private magazine. (the 18th anniversary and 21st anniversary editions before anyone asks and I can confirm that hard core porn magazine were exceptionally bad in the '80's)


----------



## Globalti (10 Nov 2013)

I used to cycle 7 miles each way to a gardening job for 15 pence an hour. One day I spotted a cow's head in the ditch with a hole in the mddle of its temple. I used to stop most days and stare at it after that.

One day I got the idea that I'd like to lay a trail all the way to work so I filled my Dad's garden spray with water, strapped it on the luggage rack and dribbled water on the road for seven miles. I have no idea what possessed me to do that.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Nov 2013)

Globalti said:


> I used to cycle 7 miles each way to a gardening job for 15 pence an hour. One day I spotted a cow's head in the ditch with a hole in the mddle of its temple. I used to stop most days and stare at it after that.
> 
> One day I got the idea that I'd like to lay a trail all the way to work so I filled my Dad's garden spray with water, strapped it on the luggage rack and dribbled water on the road for seven miles. I have no idea what possessed me to do that.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Nov 2013)

Globalti said:


> I used to cycle 7 miles each way to a gardening job for 15 pence an hour. One day I spotted a cow's head in the ditch with a hole in the mddle of its temple. I used to stop most days and stare at it after that.
> 
> One day I got the idea that I'd like to lay a trail all the way to work so I filled my Dad's garden spray with water, strapped it on the luggage rack and dribbled water on the road for seven miles. *I have no idea what possessed me to do that*.



Possibly the medication they put you on after they found you sat in a ditch staring at a rotting cows head, lol!


----------



## jayonabike (10 Nov 2013)

An adjustable spanner, a good quality one as well which gets used often.


----------



## Mattonsea (11 Nov 2013)

A dead Stag.


----------



## Browser (11 Nov 2013)

Gixxerman said:


> A dead grass snake.



Same here, only she was dying when we got to her. She'd been pregnant at the time, which we knew because her eggs (pretty well-on by the look of them, probably why she couldn't get out of the way of the car in time) were next to her. Not nice when you can;t do anything to save an animal from suffering


----------



## Browser (11 Nov 2013)

oiljam said:


> My brother found while out cycling a box of puppies, each of them had their feet bound together. Some people eh, its disgusting what some people do. One phone call home and they were safe in our house....pity we couldn't have kept them, RSPCA took them. Hope they went to good homes and had a happy ending



My blood's boiling just reading this. Fitting punishment for anyone found to have done this would be to treat them the same way, only dump them beside a remote road in, say, backwoods Russia with one car-per-week traffic, batsrads!


----------



## PaulSecteur (11 Nov 2013)

Sanity and insanity in equal measures.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Nov 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> a latex vigina with lubrication & some birching rods
> a bright pink vibrator (on the A49 last summer)
> 2 anniversary copies of Private magazine. (the 18th anniversary and 21st anniversary editions before anyone asks and I can confirm that hard core porn magazine were exceptionally bad in the '80's)


 
You may wish to change your route.

Or not


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Nov 2013)

I found a small spanner.

Turned out it was the right size - 11mm I think - for satellite cable F plugs, so I've used it a few times.


----------



## Chris-H (11 Nov 2013)

A 3ft tree trunk that had rotted from the inside, went back with the cargo trailer, extremely heavy and hard work getting it 3 miles home but looks superb planted up in my garden.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Nov 2013)

2763292 said:


> Has anyone mentioned happiness yet?



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1yYDuSf3C4


----------



## ankaradan (12 Nov 2013)

Too much road kill.
Too much fly-tipped building waste
Too much general litter


----------



## Leaway2 (12 Nov 2013)

A wallet stuffed with cash and credit cards in Altrincham. Handed it in to the local dibble.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Nov 2013)

Leaway2 said:


> A wallet stuffed with cash and credit cards in Altrincham. Handed it in to the local dibble.


 that has just reminded me of the one I found in someone's driveway onetime, so having a brief look at the name on the card, I knocked on the front door and asked if they wouldn't mind humouring me and giving me their name... I was visibily holding the wallet. The look of relief on their faces was considerable to say the least (they clearly knew it was missing) and they were able to provide me with the correct name and a pretty good idea of the rest of the cards (which I had not previously looked at). Taking it ot the local police station would have been way out of my way on my rural commute, so hazzarding a guess at the house was a much better option for me. (I only had 3 houses to choose from and it was effectively in the driveway of one of those houses, so there wasn't much chance it belonged to anyone else!)


----------



## Frood42 (13 Nov 2013)

Just roadkill, like foxes, badgers and rabbits...
I don't take them home though!


----------



## DCLane (13 Nov 2013)

On Sunday I found a teenager's bus pass with pre-paid ticket. Thought they were local - checking the postcode on it they weren't - but decided to return it anyway.

I arrived at their house to find her and her parents going through the car/house looking for said bus pass. She'd lost it visiting a friend's house apparently. Cue _warm, fuzzy feeling for being helpful_ for the afternoon.


----------



## Booyaa (13 Nov 2013)

DCLane said:


> On Sunday I found a teenager's bus pass with pre-paid ticket. Thought they were local - checking the postcode on it they weren't - but decided to return it anyway.
> 
> I arrived at their house to find her and her parents going through the car/house looking for said bus pass. She'd lost it visiting a friend's house apparently. Cue _warm, fuzzy feeling for being helpful_ for the afternoon.


Good lad!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (13 Nov 2013)

Found my way home once


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2013)

A few years back, just down the road from me, I found a purse with some credit cards and lots of cash in. The name on the cards sounded Spanish and I had noticed a Spanish-looking woman going in and out of a house between where I found the purse and where I lived, so I went round and knocked on the door. I told her that I had found a purse which I thought might be hers, and handed it over when she confirmed the name. She must have dropped it getting out of her car, which was parked a few doors away.


----------



## Leodis (13 Nov 2013)

A fella from Trumpington (hehe) found a bag of dog poo and covered himself in it, he was American as well!!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2013)

Leodis said:


> A fella from Trumpington (hehe) found a bag of dog poo and covered himself in it, he was American as well!!


----------



## Leodis (13 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


>



http://road.cc/content/news/98767-c...ault-after-tipping-dog-excrement-over-cyclist


----------



## Buckled (13 Nov 2013)

Industrial gloves. Thousands of them. On every verge of every road since the dawn of time. I think it's a cunning plan by the North Koreans, but I can't work out what they're up to. I might even get a job an industrial-clothing warehouse and learn some Korean (Northern dialect) so I can find out and save the world.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2013)

Leodis said:


> http://road.cc/content/news/98767-c...ault-after-tipping-dog-excrement-over-cyclist



Nasty nasty


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Nov 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> a latex vigina with lubrication & some birching rods
> a bright pink vibrator (on the A49 last summer)
> 2 anniversary copies of Private magazine. (the 18th anniversary and 21st anniversary editions before anyone asks and I can confirm that hard core porn magazine were exceptionally bad in the '80's)


 
Crikey, perhaps it is time to stop cycling through your local Ann Summers shop?!


----------



## wisdom (17 Nov 2013)

Wallet with driving licence in it.contacted the local police station,they said they would be in touch.Still waiting after 4 weeks


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2013)

You can find more when out walking it seems http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lincolnshire-25008898


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Nov 2013)

I found a £20 note on the pavement/drive bit outside someone house once, I took it to the house, knocked on the door and John Virgo opened it. I said I found this £20 note, is it yours? Yes, he said, took it from me and shut the door. No thanks, nothing. I wish I'd kept it. self-gratification artist.


----------



## Smurfy (20 Nov 2013)

A steel tape measure, which worked very well for me for years until I accidentally left it out in the rain. A small (motorcycle?) toolkit containing various small spanners and a few box wrenches. A rather smashed up mobile phone. A large squeegee type thing with a thick silicone rubber blade, which I think is for removing water from a car before drying and polishing.


----------



## Ex EnergyMan (26 Nov 2013)

Cats Eyes. I have four now. They look very pretty when I ride towards the garage at night !


----------



## chunkymonkey909 (29 Nov 2013)

£1, Camelbak insulated bottle, Small saddle bag with tube and multitool, Tool sharpener, Wretchet spanner, Lots of dead badgers this year. Sounds like a list from Bruce’s Generation game.


----------



## Smurfy (18 May 2014)

Found a tenner in the gutter today while out riding. I was on a linear ride, so some kind unfortunate soul has paid for my train fare to get me back to the start point.


----------



## slowmotion (19 May 2014)

A £20 note at a red light halfway round Hammersmith Broadway. I glanced down and noticed it just as the lights went green. Not wishing to be flattened by four lanes of rush hour traffic, I didn't dismount to pick it up. At other times, about seventy yellow golf balls on a grass verge ...and a motorcycle helmet, thankfully unoccupied by a head.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 May 2014)

Anyone on here willing to own up and admit to finding money and not handing it in,apart from me?


----------



## Smurfy (19 May 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Anyone on here willing to own up and admit to finding money and not handing it in,apart from me?


I handed in the tenner I found earlier today*

* At the ticket booking office, in exchange for a train ticket home


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Anyone on here willing to own up and admit to finding money and not handing it in,apart from me?


Unless its either a large amount or in a purse/wallet then I've long since given up handing cash in. 
Too many questions asked about how I came by it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 May 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Anyone on here willing to own up and admit to finding money and not handing it in,apart from me?





classic33 said:


> Unless its either a large amount or in a purse/wallet then I've long since given up handing cash in.
> Too many questions asked about how I came by it.


This, not to mention living rurally, the closest police station is often not that close/convenient or easy to get to and 'next time I am passing' could be weeks away.

Though I have rehomed/returned/reunited a cashless wallet with a family by knocking on their door pre 7am and asking them if they had lost a wallet... I found it outside on the road and decided to chance it being that house. My first question was "I know this is going to sound odd, but what is your name please?" whilst clearly holding a credit card in my hand but not to the point that they could see it.... they gave the correct one, so I gave an explanation and handed over the wallet


----------



## Smurfy (19 May 2014)

slowmotion said:


> a motorcycle helmet, thankfully unoccupied by a head.


Looks like Classic is still way out in front on most-grisly-find!


classic33 said:


> A shoe with the foot still in it


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Looks like Classic is still way out in front on most-grisly-find!


 Thanks!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 May 2014)

Today i saw a garden statue in the cycle lane. The thing looked to be about 2 ft by 18 inches. I was lucky that it was in the uphill lane and not the descent!


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Looks like Classic is still way out in front on most-grisly-find!


Can I lay claim to the most expensive item found 4 Nov 2013?
Or the STOP sign 5 Nov 2013.


----------



## Smurfy (20 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Can I lay claim to the most expensive item found 4 Nov 2013?


The Porsche or the silverware? I can't imagine you mean the shoe or the foot, although no doubt the owner misses their foot, and would pay quite a bit to have use of it again.


classic33 said:


> Or the STOP sign 5 Nov 2013.


I used to know someone who had a garden full of road signs. Some of the larger ones he'd re-cycled as tops for small garden tables. I never got round to asking where they came from.

He also had a brass plaque stating:
'On this spot in 1863
Nothing happened'

I think he worked in the business of house clearances for a while, and combined with the fact that he was a bit of an oddball, he had ended up with the strangest and most eclectic collection of items I've ever seen.

Anyway, I think I'd like to try for a claim of most music CDs collected from the roadside. I take them home and listen to them (although many of them skip like mad). I think it's given me a unique insight into what passengers dislike in the driver's music collection.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> The Porsche or the silverware? I can't imagine you mean the shoe or the foot, although no doubt the owner misses their foot, and would pay quite a bit to have use of it again.
> 
> I used to know someone who had a garden full of road signs. Some of the larger ones he'd re-cycled as tops for small garden tables. I never got round to asking where they came from.
> 
> ...


Porsche, value was over £100,000. Stolen from the dealer.


----------



## Smurfy (20 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Porsche, value was over £100,000. Stolen from the dealer.


But not the kind of thing you can stuff in your pannier pocket easily!


----------



## screenman (20 May 2014)

The most important things I have found in years of cycling is good friends, and lots of them.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> But not the kind of thing you can stuff in your pannier pocket easily!


 True, but then I didn't fold the sign up or put the shoe in the rucksack either.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2014)

I found a Knog light. Sadly it was much flatter than when it was first purchased!


----------



## Smurfy (20 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> True, but then I didn't fold the sign up or put the shoe in the rucksack either.


The shoe/foot thing was gross. I don't know how you brought yourself to pick it up, although the look on the police man's face must've been worth a bit when you plonked it on the lost and found counter.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> The shoe/foot thing was gross. I don't know how you brought yourself to pick it up, although the look on the police man's face must've been worth a bit when you plonked it on the lost and found counter.


 First thought was, what had I hit. Upon going back to check I found it was a shoe, with something inside. Further examination found the foot inside. Given what was inside, where else could I have taken it?
It was in the days when the counter was open and it soon cleared when the the first officer took a look inside. Didn't believe me, so he'd to check.


----------

